# GA16DE + GA16I = ?? help ??



## Spddracer (Jan 31, 2003)

Anybody ever put a ga16de long block in a ga16i sentra wit5h the intake and exhaust of the ga16i motor ? Basically I bought a 1990 sentra for $100 today , I have a ga16de longblock nobody wants so I figure what the heck ! The exhaust bolts up perfect the distributer fits also , The intake doesnt fit quite right so I think im going to make a aluminum adaptor so i can port match it to the ga16i intake and marry it to the ga16de head assy , I really dought anyones tried this  Anyhow if you have any suggestions would help ! looks like everything else is a perfect match so far ! This way I only have $100 In the car and a few gaskets and a little labor ! Should be a qucik little B-12 when I get it done .... Hopefully it will run LOL Nothing to do at work so Im playing with it !


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Its been done before. Someone did it with their B12 Sentra hatchback. Search the B12 forum for info about the GA16DE swap and good luck with it! 

-Nick


----------



## Spddracer (Jan 31, 2003)

Its done ga16de long block in a 1989 sentra with the ga16i manifolds , Had to grind the intake ports some to match the newer head and make a new intake gasket , Everything else bolted right up , Distributer went right in the cam sensor hole also . Looks like it was made for it ! Had to gring the motor mount on the right front some to clear the bigger t-chain cover .. Runs great, passed e check and all ! Runs pretty dahm good too with that little sentra e and no weight ! Hmm I think I have an older eclipse turbo laying around somewhere ........................


----------

